# Gravity bong



## stonedrone (Apr 22, 2009)

Here's what you need:

1 - 2 liter bottle w/ cap

tin foil

tea jug or 2 gal bucket, or if you want just use the sink. (something to hold about 8" of water)

knife

cut the bottom off of the two liter bottle.

cut a hole in the cap

push tin foil into hole

poke holes in tin foil

fill up water jug

pack lid with _____

light lighter and pull up bottle, the water will pull the smoke out

do not hit it or you will suck water, just let it happen

get effin ripped


----------



## chinaman (Apr 22, 2009)

ROFL man did u just bring back some good memories)) 


good daY


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Apr 22, 2009)

That and blunts were the only way I use to smoke.
Never tried using foil, always heard it was bad for you.
We used small wrench sockets, heat up the center of the cap. Then push it through when softened.

Now they got all these fancy gripped Ocean-Spray bottles, gallon sized Gatorade and all. Cant wait to try one of those.


----------



## stonedrone (Apr 22, 2009)

Those gallon sized bottles are harsh. I used one and it is not pleasant.


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Apr 22, 2009)

I used to use a gravity bong all the time,haven't in years but tin foil is nasty. 

Here's what I did different, I would find a 7mm socket(or so), then cut a hole a little smaller than the socket(so it wouldn't quite fit through the hole) then using pliers hold the socket, heat it up and push it through the bottle cap lid, the plastic will allow the hot socket to slide through, the plastic will melt a tiny bit and then be air tight. No screen in the bottom of the 7mm, very little would pull through into the water, then to clear out the ash and anything stuck in there I would flip the bottle cap upside down on top of the two litre, when you pull it now all the ash will suck into the water.


----------



## lordhighlama (Apr 22, 2009)

Ahh yes,, gravity bongs those are nice.  Instead of using a socket or tin foil, I've always just taken a spare downstem with the o-ring still on it and drilled a hole the same size as your downstem diameter.  It will slide right into the cap and the o-ring will seal it.


----------



## leafminer (Apr 22, 2009)

Some amusing designs here, great fun reading them. I am trying to dream up something special.


----------



## stonedrone (Apr 22, 2009)

I've always used tinfoil for this kind of stuff. It's just convenient I guess. I really don't even use that G-bong anymore unless I get some garbage weed. Ever since I got my glass bong nothing else really measures up.


----------



## xxsourdieselxx (Apr 22, 2009)

materials a one foot section of one 3/4 in pcv

a five gallon polar jug

the cap from the polar jug

a bong stem/ rubber piece to seal the hole in the polar jug top

5 gallon bucket that the polar jug will fit into, ur gonnna cut the bottom off so it wont be so wide

tools a circular or sawzall


1 cut the bottom off the jug above the lip on the bottom

2 put ut pipe on the nipple on the under side of the polar jug lid

3 if u cant find a stem to fit i belive we had a metal bowl head that we may have glued in with a hot glue gun so that its all one sealed piece,


should look like an olympic torch, 

4sink the jug in a bucket, if u have the top on ull blow stuff everywhere or wet the bowl, 

5 when the jug is all the way down put ur herbs into the bowl and stuck on top. sealing completely

now u have a gravity boong that filters the smoke, and if u use ice water is so smooth,

there are 2 ways to hit this. suck or have some one push ur head down slowly, the second is best

when ur lighting it the smoke will come in big glugs, and a half gram should fill it up and ull get 2-3 hits for 2 people

DO NOT LET IT DROP WHEN U TAKE THE LID OFF OR UR BEAT!!!!!!!


----------

